# Fence



## Ronboy (Feb 17, 2006)

I can find a listing for the white material bar that is used for the fence? Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Fences*

Ron, are you talking about the white material they use on the "Router Workshop" TV series?
If you are, go to- http://oak-park.com/catalogue.html
Click on fences. This will show you the fences used on the TV show. Hope this helps. If not, let me know.

Dave 
the "Doctor"


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

ultra high molecular weight polyethelene (UHMWP). Available from several industrial suppliers, many woodworking catalogs, etc.


----------



## cmarshall (Jan 25, 2006)

I just bought a 1 inch thick 24 X 30 inch piece of HDPE from NORVA Plastics in Tidewater VA. I got it from EBAY. Looking forward to making a bunch of fences. Oh by the way, I got the sheet for $35 plus shipping.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Good deal!*

Sounds like a good deal to me. You can make like (12) 2"x30" or (15) 2'x24" or what ever.  1" thick you say. Sounds like a good fixture size also.

Dave
the"Doctor"


----------

